# Comunicacion bluetooth



## marce084 (May 19, 2009)

hola:
estoy realizando un proyecto en el cual tengo una señal por usb. ahora quiero convertirla en bluetooth. puedo utilizar un receptor usb en el pc y este ya trae los driver para buscar dispositivos. pero necesito crear el transmisor. me han hablado de algo llamado placa base, que se supone que es un circuito al cual yo conecto mi señal usb (tx,rx,vcc,gnd) y asi poder comunicar. pero no he encontrado nada al respecto. 
quedo en espera de sus sabias respuestas. gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 19, 2009)

Posiblemente buscas algo como esto:







http://www.lemosint.com/bluetooth/bluetooth_serial_adapter_details.php?itemID=55


----------

